# Computerabsturz! Strom weg, Ereignis-ID 6008



## mongi (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,
ich habe bereits die Forensuche bemüht, jedoch nichts passendes gefunden, falls ich einen Thread übersehen habe, tut's mir Leid. Dann bitte ich darum, mir den Link zu posten 

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Seit ein paar Wochen stürzt mein PC einfach mal so ab. Es gibt keinen Bluescreen oder sonst was... Es hört sich einfach so an, als wäre der Strom für kurze Zeit weg (-> Netzteil?). Danach versucht das System neuzustarten. Das klappt allerdings meistens nicht, sodass ich erstmal das Netzteil aus- und wieder anschalten muss. Danach bootet das System ganz normal.

Mein erster Gedanke war natürlich die Ereignisanzeige von Windows. 
Dort steht jedoch bloß drin, dass das System unerwartet heruntergefahren wurde (Ereignis-ID 6008). Klasse, das hilft mir überhaupt nicht weiter 
Ansonsten habe ich keine Fehler. Es werden nur Warnungen und Fehler angezeigt, wenn ich das System nach dem Absturz wieder im normalen Modus starte (Ereignis-ID 41).

Das Problem hatte ich schonmal vor ein paar Monaten. Dann habe ich mir neuen RAM, einen neuen Prozessor und eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft und eingebaut. Der Fehler tritt jedoch immernoch auf (ist jetzt knapp einen Monat her, seitdem die neue Hardware drin ist). 
Rein logisch gesehen könnte man diese Komponenten doch nun erstmal ausschließen, oder was meint ihr?

Gibt es nun irgendetwas, was ich tun kann, ohne direkt Komponenten austauschen zu müssen? Irgendwelche Memorytests für 64-bit Systeme mit 5gb RAM? Oder Einstellungen, die ich mal zu ändern versuchen könnte?


Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus. Falls irgendwelche Fragen zu meinem System o.Ä. offen sind, bitte posten!

Gruß
Felix


----------



## ShiZon (10. Januar 2010)

mongi schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,
> ich habe bereits die Forensuche bemüht, jedoch nichts passendes gefunden, falls ich einen Thread übersehen habe, tut's mir Leid. Dann bitte ich darum, mir den Link zu posten
> 
> Nun zu meinem Problem:
> ...



Was für eine Hardware steckt den in deinem PC und wieviel Ampere hat denn das NT auf der 12V+ Leitung, laß mich raten du hast XP hast du das Service Pack 3 installiert oder überhaupt irgend ein Service Pack?


----------



## mongi (10. Januar 2010)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Was für eine Hardware steckt den in deinem PC und wieviel Ampere hat denn das NT auf der 12V+ Leitung, laß mich raten du hast XP hast du das Service Pack 3 installiert oder überhaupt irgend ein Service Pack?



Hallo ShiZon, danke erstmal für deine Antwort.
Das Netzteil ist ein Coba NitroX mit 750 Watt (Müsste glaub ich auch noch Garantie drauf sein...). Von Ampere und Volt habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Kann ich das irgendwo nachsehen? Oder spuckt google dazu was aus? 

Zum Betriebssystem hätte ich vielleicht in meinem ersten Post schon was sagen sollen... Als ich die neuen Hardwarekomponenten eingebaut habe, habe ich mir direkt auch Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit gekauft und installiert. Insofern lagst du mit deiner Annahme falsch 


//Edit: Zur anderen Hardware noch (ganz vergessen :O):
Prozessor: Intel Core2Quad Q9400
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-965P-DQ6
Grafik: Club 3D ATI HD4890 Superclocked
RAM: 5gb DDR2 von Corsair (XMS2)


----------



## ShiZon (10. Januar 2010)

mongi schrieb:


> Hallo ShiZon, danke erstmal für deine Antwort.
> Das Netzteil ist ein Coba NitroX mit 750 Watt (Müsste glaub ich auch noch Garantie drauf sein...). Von Ampere und Volt habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Kann ich das irgendwo nachsehen? Oder spuckt google dazu was aus?
> 
> Zum Betriebssystem hätte ich vielleicht in meinem ersten Post schon was sagen sollen... Als ich die neuen Hardwarekomponenten eingebaut habe, habe ich mir direkt auch Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit gekauft und installiert. Insofern lagst du mit deiner Annahme falsch
> ...



Entweder habe ich mich verrechnet oder das Monstrum von NT liefert tatsächlich 60 Ampere und das bei einer Effizienz von +82, INU kneif mich bitte. Das NT ist überdimensioniert ,wenn meine Berechnungen stimmen und es tatsächlich ein max. Leistung von 720 Watt auf die Beine stellt, für deine restliche Hardware. Der Wert errechnet sich wie 720 Watt geteilt durch die 12V ergibt dann die gesamte Ampere Leistung, in dem Fall 60 des NT's. Hier der Link der Daten Inter-Tech - Gehäuse, Netzteile und vieles mehr aus der Hardwarewelt, die müßten hinten auf dem NT oder an der Seite stehen auf einem Aufkleber.

Zu Windows 7 kann ich leider nichts sagen, damit kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## mongi (10. Januar 2010)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Entweder habe ich mich verrechnet oder das Monstrum von NT liefert tatsächlich 60 Ampere und das bei einer Effizienz von +82, INU kneif mich bitte. Das NT ist überdimensioniert ,wenn meine Berechnungen stimmen und es tatsächlich ein max. Leistung von 720 Watt auf die Beine stellt, für deine restliche Hardware. Der Wert errechnet sich wie 720 Watt geteilt durch die 12V ergibt dann die gesamte Ampere Leistung, in dem Fall 60 des NT's. Hier der Link der Daten Inter-Tech - Gehäuse, Netzteile und vieles mehr aus der Hardwarewelt, die müßten hinten auf dem NT oder an der Seite stehen auf einem Aufkleber.
> 
> Zu Windows 7 kann ich leider nichts sagen, damit kenne ich mich nicht aus.




Aber zu viel Leistung des Netzteils kann doch wohl nicht das Problem sein? 
Das Netzteil habe ich ja schon länger drin... Hatte nie Probleme damit...


Naja, kann mir sonst jemand helfen? Ich stehe echt auf'm Schlauch mit diesem Fehler... 

Btw: Die Kabel vom Netzteil habe ich alle nochmal überprüft, sodass auch alle richtig sitzen und auch alles mit Strom versorgt wird, was Strom benötigt. Daran sollte es also nicht liegen.


----------



## mongi (11. Januar 2010)

*push*

Hat denn niemand eine Idee oder vielleicht schonmal ein ähnliches Problem gehabt? 
Ich bin für alle Hinweise und Ratschläge offen!


----------



## riedochs (13. Januar 2010)

Ich vermute das NT als Fehlerursache. Bei dem Billigschrott weis man nie.


----------



## mongi (13. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich vermute das NT als Fehlerursache. Bei dem Billigschrott weis man nie.



Erm sorry..., aber Billigschrott?
Schonmal nach Tests über das Coba NitroX gegoogelt? 

Auch aus preislicher Hinsicht kein Billigteil... Kostet immerhin 100€.

Aber trotzdem danke für deine Antwort, ich hab' das Netzteil ja auch schon länger im Auge. 
Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit das zu testen, ohne es aus- bzw. umbauen zu müssen?

Gruß


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Januar 2010)

Ja sowas, aber ein Multimeter macht es auch um die jeweiligen Spannungen zu prüfen.


----------



## cookiebrandt (13. Januar 2010)

Nun, du könntest (was allerdings voraussetzt, dass du eine Alternative hast) ein anderes zum Test anschließen (dazu musst du das Alte nicht ausbauen ). Wenn du sowieso ein neues kaufen wolltest, könntest du das so erst einmal testen, wenn es dann auch auftritt, kannst du es noch zurückgeben 

Falls nicht: Wann tritt der Absturz auf? Unter Last? Nach einer bestimmten Zeit? Werden evtl. einige Komponenten zu heiß? (Wobei letzteres glaube ich nicht die Ursache sein könnte, dass man das Netzteil aus- und wieder einschalten muss).

MfG


----------



## mongi (13. Januar 2010)

Ah, endlich kommt mal Leben in den Thread 
Danke erstmal an ConNerVos für den Link. Die Spannungen habe ich mir jedoch bereits mit PC Wizard 2009 und Everest Ultimate im Systemstabilitätstest angeschaut. Da sind bisher keine Fehler aufgetreten.

@ cookiebrandt: Der Absturz tritt wahllos auf. 
Heute war ich zum Beispiel kurz weg vom PC und als ich wiederkam, hatte er bereits neugestartet. Zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich den PC verlassen habe, lief nichts, außer dem Catalyst Control Center und Avira AntiVir. Ein anderes Mal ist er abgestürzt, als ich gerade ein Spiel bei Call of Duty joinen wollte.

Komponenten werden nach meinem Dafürhalten auf keinen Fall zu heiß, ich kann gerne mal ein paar Temperaturen posten...:
CPU: ~42°C-50°C max.
GraKa: ~42°C-47°C max.
Mainboard: ~22°C-32°C max.
Festplatten: 22°C-25°C max.


Heute beim ersten booten habe ich übrigens noch einen Fehler entdeckt, der eventuell auch auf das Netzteil hinweisen könnte...:
Als ich den Startknopf gedrückt habe, hat der Grafikkartenlüfter zu 100% aufgedreht und ich habe kein Bild ausgegeben bekommen.

Der Fehler bringt mich auf das Netzteil, da ich vor ein paar Monaten bei einer NVidia-Grafikkarte mal vergessen hatte, das Stromkabel anzuschließen () und da hat der Lüfter auch total aufgedreht und die GraKa hat einen hohen Piep-Ton wiedergegeben.
-> Liege ich da auf dem richtigen Pfad?


Nächste Woche werde ich wohl die Gelegenheit dazu haben, das Netzteil auszutauschen, da ich dann Praktikum in einem kleinen PC-Laden mache, wo ich den Rechner auch gekauft habe.
Gibt es bis dahin noch irgendwelche Anregungen oder Ideen, die ich dann auch ausprobieren könnte, falls es nicht am Netzteil liegen sollte?


Gruß


----------



## mongi (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle, hier mal ein kurzes Update (auch wenn hier keiner mehr geantwortet hat, aber vielleicht interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen):

Ich habe einfach mal jede überflüssige Hardwarekomponente entfernt, um die wenigstens als Fehlerursache ausschließen zu können... Seitdem das DVD-Laufwerk nicht mehr mit dem PC verbunden ist, habe ich bisher keine Fehler mehr gehabt.
Morgen werde ich das Laufwerk mal mit zu meiner Praktikumsstelle im PC-Laden bringen und dort testen.
Wenn ich Genaueres weiß, werde ich euch nochmal berichten!

Gruß


----------



## mongi (28. Januar 2010)

Ok also das war wohl nichts... Nach einer Woche ohne Fehler ist der PC gerade schon wieder einfach ausgegangen. Ich tausche die Tage mal das Netzteil aus...

Gruß


----------

